# Moving to Paphos



## ROCOINT (Sep 5, 2007)

My family and I ( Me , Hubby, 2 kids ages 11 and 7 , and my inlaws - very lively 85 year olds ! and our dog ) are planning on moving to Paphos in early July from the UK. We have decided to rent for a year to see if we all still like it then buy . Any advice . Where is the best place for a couple of retiree's to make friends, My kids are hopefully going to the American Academy and I would love them to make friends in their classes and outside school before they start in September as them being happy is my main concern, 
Thanks 
Rocoint


----------



## annmac (Apr 3, 2008)

HI rocoint just read your post think it is great that your two lively 85 year olds are relocating. My hubby and i are thinking about it but keep saying to our selfs that we are to old @ 65 & 68 but your post gives a boost in the right direction. we would also rent for year although I am not sure I would buy at the moment would have to see if we could live on our pensions first before selling here at home, love the place to bits been going to cyprus now for nearly two decades. the best of luck


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It is a very good idea to rent for a while to see if the lifestyle and the island are right for you.
Many people come over on a whim then find they cant settle and sell up to return to the Uk.
We help Brits to find the right home for them here but often wish people would take more time to look and get to know the place before buying.
To have to sell up and return to the UK is a very expensive business with having had exchange rates etc both ways, all the solicitors fees and everything else invlolved. People often find they cannot afford the same standard of home once they return to the UK.
Although it can mean lost income for us if we feel clients are not emotionally or finacially ready to commit to Cyprus full time we will advise them against making that committment until they are ready.
Good luck in your new adventure.


----------

